# Calling all SoCal/Inland Empire/surrounding area haunters!



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

We want YOU! Our great organizer, ter_ran, of San Berdoo County (I think), has organized a little club just for us SoCal Halloweenophiles. It's here. Wanna join? We're organizing a meet and greet for some point in the future.

I'm in the San Gabriel Valley. I'm close enough to the Inland Empire to have jumped successfully on the bandwagon, which is why I listed "surrounding areas." We're trying to arrange a meetup that's central to everyone. So if you think you'd like to do this, *or even just to be part of the online group* (which is fine too!), hop on! It's gonna be scary good.  We're even gonna have our own T-shirt which YOU can submit your input on. Uber-fun. Joiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin usssssssssssssss...


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Halloweenophiles... LOL! *


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Come one.. come all!! Be there or be square. If you aren't part of our group, you're nobody. (what other cliche's can I think of??) lol.. You know you want to be part of the fun.. Join us!!


----------



## bellelostdrake (Jun 29, 2009)

I just joined  Kymmm, I miss you!


----------



## Haunted Dogs (Jun 15, 2007)

Here I am! How fun....! I signed up too...now I'll have to check back more frequently than i have been lately. Oh...and I'm definitely qualified at something for once. Straight from Rancho Cucamonga.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

bellelostdrake said:


> I just joined  Kymmm, I miss you!


 awwww.. I miss you too Sarah! Great to see you..

Welcome to the group HauntedDogs!!! We are happy to have you as well!!


----------



## Haunted Dogs (Jun 15, 2007)

Kymmm said:


> awwww.. I miss you too Sarah! Great to see you..
> 
> Welcome to the group HauntedDogs!!! We are happy to have you as well!!


Thanks! It appears I'm in very good company!


----------



## DireDebb (Nov 27, 2010)

I joined as well and have made a few postings. I was actually thinking of seeing if there were people over my way (San Fernando Valley) who would be interested in getting together on some semi-regular basis. The Inland Empire is a little far for me, but I'm willing to give it a shot!


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

DireDebb said:


> I joined as well and have made a few postings. I was actually thinking of seeing if there were people over my way (San Fernando Valley) who would be interested in getting together on some semi-regular basis. The Inland Empire is a little far for me, but I'm willing to give it a shot!


That's okay, Deb! You can still be with us in spirit! Yar. Har har. Har har har! Honestly, that's the best I've got...aaaaaaaaaanyway. I'm sure not everybody in the group will be able to attend M&Gs but it's still fun to talk SoCal and H'ween in a group! So we're happy to have you on the IE list to chat!!!

Maybe you should post a shout out of your own for the SFV?


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

We've got a good little group cooking now!! Awesome.


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

What does a group require? I'm just unsure what it is exactly, lol..i'm dumb! 
I would just hate to join then not be able to participate as expected, you know? Sounds cool though.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

chop shop said:


> What does a group require? I'm just unsure what it is exactly, lol..i'm dumb!
> I would just hate to join then not be able to participate as expected, you know? Sounds cool though.


Eh, just chit-chatting, passing on info about what deals or what-have-you may be in the general area in stores, etc...ideas for our haunts...the weather...whatever!

Some of us will prob. meet-and-greet eventually (we've been talking about that) but it's really not required, especially since some people are pretty far from the IE...we have someone else in LA proper, I think, and she probably can't come to an actual "place" but she's with us in solidarity to discuss all things H'ween and all things SoCal.


----------



## DireDebb (Nov 27, 2010)

Well, I'm in the Valley and I joined. If there's a few of us out this way who are fairly close, we could always organize a car pool out to the IE.


----------

